# Monarch 10EE $500 Western Mass



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jul 19, 2018)

Could be a great opportunity for someone. 

https://westernmass.craigslist.org/tls/d/monarch-toolroom-lathe/6646696750.html


----------



## Smithdoor (Jul 19, 2018)

25 years ago that would cost over $12,000.00. Today's money that would be $21,000.00
One best made small lathe
If in California I would but it

Dave 





MAKEITOUTOFWOOD said:


> Could be a great opportunity for someone.
> 
> https://westernmass.craigslist.org/tls/d/monarch-toolroom-lathe/6646696750.html



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------

